# Weekly Competition 2017-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F R' U' R F' U2 F U2
*2. *R U' R F R F U2 F2 U'
*3. *R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R2 F2
*4. *R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' F U2
*5. *R2 U R2 U R F' U2 F2 R'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D F' R' F' R2 B' U2 L R2
*2. *F2 L B2 R D' F' U2 D L B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 L2
*3. *U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L U2 L2 F2 D F R U2 B' U2
*4. *D' L2 D U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' R2 F2 U R' B2 R' U' L2 B'
*5. *F2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D B U2 F' U' L F' R F R2 U

*4x4x4
1. *B' D2 Uw Fw2 F' U2 Rw' B2 L Rw' R U2 B' U2 L' D' F2 U Rw Uw' Rw R2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw D Uw' R2 Fw' F R F'
*2. *B2 L U2 B Uw Fw2 F' D' U2 L D R' B2 R2 F2 D Uw2 U B Uw' L' F2 Rw' R Fw2 F Rw D2 L' U' R D' Uw2 Fw' F2 L' U' L' F2 Uw2
*3. *Rw R D2 U Fw' F D Uw' U' B Fw R F2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F D' Uw2 U' L' B' R2 Fw' Rw U' F U2 B' Uw B2 D' Fw2 L' D' B L Rw' R
*4. *D Uw B Fw D' Uw L' Rw' B2 F2 L R U2 Fw' F2 Rw R B U Rw F2 D2 Fw2 Uw B2 U R' F R B' F' R2 B' F2 Rw' D U' B Fw R2
*5. *U' L B' D2 F L R B' F L' B' Uw2 Fw' U Rw2 D2 Uw' F L2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 R' B' D Uw F' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw Uw' L B L Fw L'

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' B Bw Dw Rw D B2 Dw L Lw Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 R F U' L Uw2 L2 Uw' Bw' Uw2 Rw2 U Fw' Uw2 B Bw' D2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Lw2 B' R' B' Bw D L2 Fw' F2 L2 R2 D' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' Lw Rw2 F' D2 L' Uw U2 Bw Fw
*2. *L R' D' F' R Bw' Fw F Uw' B2 R' Dw2 R' Fw2 U Lw' R2 B Fw Dw' Rw' D' U B' Uw2 F' Uw B D' L Rw' U F' L2 Uw B' D2 Rw U L' Rw' U' L2 Lw' Rw' U' Rw' Uw2 R' U2 Bw2 U Bw F D' Bw' L Lw' Bw Lw2
*3. *Bw' D2 U' Rw R Dw' Fw L Bw2 D' Rw' Dw R2 B' Bw2 F' L F2 Dw2 Fw2 U Fw' D Dw2 U' Rw2 R' B Bw D' B' Bw D' Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 U' Lw U' Bw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Bw L Rw' F2 Lw' Rw2 Uw B Fw' U' F U Fw2 L2 Bw Fw' F2
*4. *Fw' F Lw' D L2 Lw' Dw R2 Bw' U Fw D' B' F2 Rw B' Fw Dw' U' L2 R' D2 Dw Fw2 R Dw2 Fw' Lw F2 U' B Fw' F2 D Lw2 Dw' Lw' F' L R Dw' Uw' Lw B D F' D2 Uw F Rw Dw Bw' L2 D2 L' Bw' L' R2 Fw F2
*5. *Fw2 Lw Dw2 B2 Bw2 F' L2 Dw R2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' F2 L U2 L Bw Fw' Dw' Bw2 F2 Lw B2 R' Bw' U' Lw' R' D Lw' Dw Bw L' D' Fw2 L' B2 Bw2 Rw' D' Lw' Uw Fw D Uw U2 Bw2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw U' Rw Bw Fw L

*6x6x6
1. *B' L2 F 2D' 2U2 U2 L' 3R2 U' B2 F2 L2 2L 3F' 2L2 2U2 2B2 R D 2D2 3U 3F 3R 2B' 3R2 R D' F' U' L2 2D2 B' 2F' 2L' 2D2 2R' 2U B U2 2L' 3R' 2F' D2 3R' 3F F2 2R F' 2L' 2R' 2B2 3U 2F R' B' 3U2 2L' 3R U2 2B 2F' 2L' B' L 2R B' F2 L 3U2 B
*2. *L' 2B' 2L2 2F2 L2 2U' 3R' 3F2 F' 2L 3U2 3F 2F' 2U R' 3F' U2 3F F2 2L 2B2 F2 D' 2R 2U' B2 D' 2D2 R' 2U' 3F' D F' L2 3R 3F 2D2 3R2 B' 2R' 2D2 2L2 2U' U2 3F2 3R2 2B2 D 2R' R 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R 2B2 3F2 2R' 2B 3F 2F2 F R2 D 2D' 3R 2B' 2L' 2R' D' 2R
*3. *2F2 3R2 B 2D' U' 3F' 2F2 3R2 2F F2 3R' 2D' L' 2F 3R' B2 2B2 2F 2D B' 2B 2U2 2B L' F 2U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 2D 2U' U' 3R U2 B' 3F2 3R' 2B2 U R' D B' 3R2 2D' 3U' 2F' 2L' 2R2 3F2 2F2 F2 2L2 2B L2 2L2 D 2D2 2U 3R 2R D' 2D2 2F2 3U' 2L2 3F2 3U2 R2 F
*4. *D' 2L' 3U' 2U2 L 3U2 U2 L2 2B 3R2 3F 2U' B2 F' 2L2 B' U' 2B' 3U2 L2 B' 2D' 3F2 F2 2R 2F' D' 2R' R 3F' 2L B2 2B2 D2 3R B2 F 3R 2F2 D2 2D U2 3F U' 2L' R' 2U2 2R B2 3U' U' F D' L2 U' L' 3R2 3F L2 3U2 L' 2L2 2R 3U2 F' U 2L' 2R2 R 2D'
*5. *2R B 2B U' 3F' 3U' 2U 2R' 3U2 F' 2L' 2F 2D B2 3U2 B2 L2 2R2 D2 F' 3R 2R' 2D 2U' 2L' R2 B D2 2D L U' R D' 2D 2U2 B' 3R B' 2B' L R' 3F2 U2 R 2B2 3F' L' R2 D2 2L 3R2 F 2D 3F' F' 2L U' 3F2 2F' F2 D2 F L' B2 3F2 F 3R R D' 2R

*7x7x7
1. *2F' L 3U' 3B' F' 2D 3U' 2B 3F L 2L' 2R F' 3R2 B2 3U2 2U' 2L2 R' 3U2 3B2 L2 3R2 2R2 3U2 2U2 2R' 2U2 B 3B' 2D 3D 2U 3L2 2U 3R2 F 3L2 R2 3D' B2 L F' L' B 3L B' 2B' 3D2 B 2L2 3B2 2F 2L2 3L 2F2 3D L' 3B 2F 3L D' 3U' B2 2U' 2L' 2B' 2L' 3U 3B2 2F' F 2L' 3B 3F' 2F2 U' L' D2 L 3B2 F2 3R 3U2 3L' 3R 3F2 3D' 2L' 3R 2R' 2B2 3D 3R2 3B2 2F' 3R' R 3D' L
*2. *3U2 3L2 3R 2R R2 3B' 2D' F' 3R 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F D' 2D' 2U' 3L 3B' 2F2 F D 3D B2 F2 3L2 B2 3B' 2F 3L D 2D' 3L 2F2 3L 3R2 2R R2 3U2 B2 3R2 R2 2B' 3B2 2F 3L 2F D R2 B2 2L2 3U' U 3L 2B' 3U' 3L' F 3L2 3F' L F' 2R' 3B' D' L2 F D' 2F' R' B 3U' L' 3R 2B 3B 2F' F 2U2 L' U2 3R R2 2D 2U' 3R 3B 3F' U 3R2 B' L2 3U' 2L2 F2 3R 3D 2B' L2 R 2B'
*3. *2R 2B 2U2 2F2 D 2D2 2U2 B 2U 3R 2R2 R B' 2D 2U2 2L' 3R2 3B 2R2 B D' 3U' 2F 2U' 2F 3L' 3R U 3R 3D' 3R' 2F2 D' 2R R2 U' 2R2 R2 B 2B F' 3R2 2R2 F 3L 2U' 3L2 3F2 F2 3R2 2U' 2B2 D2 2F2 2L 2D U' 2L2 F' L 2U U 2F L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 2F2 2L' 2F F 3D B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2U 3L 2R' B 2U 2F F' 2D' 2L' 3R' R2 3U2 3F2 2D 3B F2 2D 2R2 3F 3U U2 L' U' B2
*4. *2L' 2R' 3B' 3F 2F' F 3U 3F F' L2 F2 2D' U2 B 3B' L' 2F D 3R' 3F2 3L' 3F2 2F' 2R2 R' 2B 3B 2R2 U2 3B' 3R' 2U 3F 2U 2B2 3F' F2 L2 2R2 R' 2B2 2R' 3B2 L2 F' 2L 3D' 3U' 2F 3U2 B' 2L' 2R 2B2 3B' 3U 2U2 B 2L F' 2L D L2 D' 2D 3R2 B 3L' 2D' B' D' 3F2 2F2 F U2 B2 2F' 2L2 2R' B2 2R' F 3R' 2R 3D2 3R 2D2 3U2 U B' 2B 2F' 3U 3R 2D 2F2 L 3F F2 3L2
*5. *U' 2B' F 3L2 3R2 D' 3U' 2B' R' 2U 3L 3B' 3L2 2B 2L' 3U2 L' 3U 2U L 3B 2D U 3B 2D2 3D' L 2L' F' D' 2D U' 3R2 3F U 2B' 2F2 L2 3U 2U 3F 2D2 2R2 3B L 2R R2 D2 R' B 3U' 2R 3D' 2U2 L2 3U U 2L2 2D' 2L 3L' F' D' 2D' 2B2 L' 2F 3L2 3D2 L2 3L' 2B2 R' 3B' D' 3B' L 3F2 D' 3B F' 3L' U' 2F2 3D 3U2 U2 2R R' 3D U 3L2 U F D' 2U L 2D U 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F2 R' F U' F R U' F2
*2. *U R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U F2
*3. *U2 F' U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' F2 L' B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R Fw' Uw'
*2. *R' L2 F D' L D' R L' F2 D' L2 D F L' R2 B2 D' R U Fw' Uw2
*3. *B F2 D L' F L B R2 D' F' D' F2 L' B2 U' L' B D2 L' U B Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' L' D' Uw2 B D2 Rw2 U' B U' Fw F Uw Fw2 F Uw' U2 Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 B' Fw' R D2 U2 L2 B Uw' L2 R' D' B U2
*2. *L2 F D2 L' D2 U2 L D2 Uw' U B L2 R2 B2 F R2 B2 Fw2 F' D Rw Fw2 Uw B' Fw D L' Fw U L2 R2 U Fw Rw R F' R' D' Uw' B
*3. *Uw U L' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw R Fw' F Rw Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw2 R Uw2 U2 F Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw' R2 Uw' U B Rw F' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 R' Uw' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R Fw F2 Dw' R B' F' Lw2 B' Rw U' Lw2 Dw Lw Dw2 Lw D Fw2 U B' U B' Fw Lw' D2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' L2 D' Uw2 L' Rw' D' F' U' Lw2 Bw L D2 L U2 Rw D2 Uw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Uw2 U2 R2 Bw2 Dw' L F Uw Lw2 R2 D Bw
*2. *D2 Fw' F2 Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 F Dw2 Uw2 U B2 Rw2 B' Bw' U2 Fw' R' Dw2 R2 F' Dw2 Rw2 Fw R' D L Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D Uw' F2 Rw' Bw' R F Dw2 L R2 B Fw' Uw Bw D2 Uw' B' Dw2 R' Bw D2 Bw F' D Dw' Rw Uw' L Uw2
*3. *B' Bw' F' R F2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' U B L' Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 D F U' R Dw L Rw' Fw L2 Fw D2 Lw2 U R Dw Fw L2 R D2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 L' Lw Uw B2 L2 B Dw' Lw2 Dw U2 L Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw L' F' Dw2 Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U2 2F 2D2 3U2 2U' 3R' 2R2 2B2 2D' 2F 3U2 R' 2F' F 3R2 F2 L 3R' R2 D2 3U2 3R2 2R R' 2B2 3F2 2L 2B2 F2 U' 2B D' R2 B2 3F' F 3R 2D' 2U U2 3F2 F' D' L2 2R' D2 3F2 L2 2B 2L 2B2 3F 2F' 2U2 U2 B 2D' F' 2L2 3R2 R2 3U U 3R2 B L 2L 3R' 3U2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B' 3R' R2 B 3F2 2F F2 2L2 3L' 3R R' D 3U' L' R B 3F' D2 3D L2 D 3U' 2U 2F 2D 3F2 D U2 2F U L 2L' D 2B2 D2 2D 2U' 3B2 3D 3U2 2L' 3D' B' 3U L' 3U 2R' R' 3D' 2U' 3F2 2D B 2B 3F2 D2 L' 3L 3U 2F' F' L 3L 3R2 2R R' 3F2 3L2 3R' 2U' B' D' 2U 3F' 2L' 2B' 3B2 U' 3B2 D2 3D 3U 2U F' 3D2 3U2 2U 3L' 3R' 2R2 R 2U' U 2L' 3L R2 2D B2 D2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' F R' B2 R' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 R2 F D' L B2 U2 R F2 Rw' Uw
*2. *U' F' D' U L2 R2 F D U2 F R' B' F L2 R' D2 F' B' U R Fw' Uw2
*3. *F' D B' L' U B D R F2 B2 D U B2 L B R F2 B' U' Rw Uw
*4. *R' D' U' R' B F' R' L2 D2 L' U2 D2 B2 L' F' B' D F2 B Rw2 Uw
*5. *B2 L' D' B2 L2 D' F R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F R' F' B L' B' L' Fw' Uw
*6. *F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 U L2 D2 R D' L2 B F R2 D B D2 Rw Uw2
*7. *L R2 D' F2 U' D' B D' L' R' U' B2 D' R' L2 B' U2 B' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*8. *B U' D2 B R2 D2 L2 D' B D' U R' F2 D' R' L2 B D L' R F2 Rw2 Uw
*9. *B' U' B2 D F R L2 F' R' L U L U' F' D F' R' L2 B Rw Uw'
*10. *B2 D L' F2 B' L' R' F2 D F2 D' R' U F' L B' D2 U B Uw'
*11. *D2 F' B' R2 L2 U' D B2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 D' F' L2 R U' L2 Fw Uw
*12. *D L' B2 U2 F R2 L' D' F B' L2 F' D' F' L2 U R' L' B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *L2 B' L R' B' D B' U' F' R2 B' R2 U' F' L2 B' R' L U L' Uw2
*14. *D' B' F' R D2 F2 D L D B' U' L2 R2 D' L B D2 B' R2 Fw Uw
*15. *R' L' U' B' U D2 L2 B' R D U B F' L' D' F' R2 B' R L' B' Rw Uw
*16. *L U' F2 D' R B2 L2 U' B' U' D L U2 D2 B U2 B2 L' D2 Fw Uw'
*17. *U' B D L U2 D B F' U2 L2 R2 F D F D' U' R' B' D2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *L B R2 B' L' R2 B D2 U' R' L2 D' R' D' F' L2 F B' L2 R2 B2 Rw'
*19. *R2 B2 R' F2 R D R2 U B2 L' R F2 B2 L' F L2 U D L' Fw Uw2
*20. *D F2 U2 R B U' R F' D L F' D2 R B L' F' L2 U2 F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *B2 R B F L2 D2 B' F R2 B F D' B' U B2 F2 L' U F U R' Fw Uw
*22. *D R D2 L' R2 B D2 U B R' F2 U2 L D U' F' U2 D2 L' U' F Rw' Uw
*23. *U' F2 D U' R' U R' F' L2 D U' F R2 B' R2 L U' F2 B2 Rw Uw
*24. *R L' B F' R' U2 R' U' F' B2 U F2 R D F' D' F D2 R D B' Rw' Uw2
*25. *F2 L B2 L2 B' U F2 B' U' F U F' D L2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 Uw
*26. *D2 F' L2 U2 L U2 B R2 F2 L' R B2 F2 L B U2 B' D2 L R U Rw2 Uw2
*27. *D2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L B F' U' B' R D R U R F2 U2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*28. *U2 R' D B L D' R' L' F2 L' F' U2 F R D2 R U2 F U2
*29. *D2 R L B L2 D' F2 L' U D L' R B2 L D2 B2 R B2 R F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*30. *B D2 B L2 B L2 D' L R F' U' F D' U2 B' D2 R2 L' B' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*31. *B D2 F2 L2 R2 D L D' U2 R D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L Fw' Uw'
*32. *D2 L2 D' R D' U2 F' D F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R D' U' L2 U D B2 Rw2 Uw
*33. *D2 L' R' U F2 D2 L2 F' U' B2 R' U2 F D F2 R' L2 D R' D B2 Rw Uw
*34. *L F2 U' B' U2 B2 L B' U R2 U F' L2 F L2 D2 U' B2 F' D2 Fw Uw2
*35. *B F2 U L' B R2 D2 F' B' L2 B' L' F2 R F2 L R U2 D B2 U Rw' Uw'
*36. *L' B' R' L B' R' F R2 D B U' B D' U' L' U2 R F D2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *B D' L2 R F B' D U R' F2 L2 F L' B L D2 B' U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*38. *F' L2 B2 F' D2 R B' F R' B' D2 B2 U2 F U R L2 U2 F U2 B' Rw Uw2
*39. *F' B D B L2 U2 R2 F L' F B2 U D' L2 D' U' L D R Fw' Uw2
*40. *B' L' F2 L B' U' L' U D B2 F2 D B2 R' U2 D' F2 U' D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*41. *B' R' L U2 R2 U' R F' R U L' B' L2 F2 L' U L2 D2 U Fw' Uw2
*42. *R2 F' B2 R' B2 R D U' R' B U B R2 L' D L2 R' U2 R' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*43. *B2 U' B2 R' L2 D B' D R U B2 L' F2 D2 U L B2 D2 L2 U' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *L2 F R L2 U F2 B' U' B R L B2 L R' F2 D2 U' R2 U2 D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*45. *B D' U L2 D' U L2 R2 U D L' B L' U F' U2 F2 D2 R' B D2 Fw Uw
*46. *L2 U' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 B' R' U L D2 U' L' U L2 R2 B U' D2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *R F2 L' F' R' D L2 R2 D' B' L R D2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 D Fw Uw
*48. *U2 D' F2 L' B' R2 F2 L D2 R' L D R' L' D2 U2 B U' F' D Rw2 Uw
*49. *U' R' B U' B U' R2 F' R' B L R U2 F2 L B2 F D L2 Fw Uw2
*50. *U2 B D2 R' D' R2 D2 U2 L U2 L2 U' D' L' B' U' R F2 U2 Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 R U L U' L U' R' B2 R' U2
*2. *B2 U L2 U R' B L F D R U D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2
*3. *D L2 U L2 F2 D U2 F2 U' L2 B D2 L R D2 B' R' F2 L' U2 L
*4. *B2 F2 R2 U R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R' F' R' D' B' D2 L U' R2 B R'
*5. *F D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F D F' D2 U F2 D2 L U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 B2 R D R F' R' U2 L' F' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F B L2
*2. *U' R F2 B' R2 U R D' R2 B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L' B2 U2
*3. *B2 L U2 F' D F U' B L' U' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2
*4. *B' R2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 F R2 D' B' F2 R U' F' R' U2 L' B'
*5. *B2 R F' D' F U' F D' L U' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R U L2 D R2 U' B' R2 U R'
*2. *D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 L2 R U' B2 R F' L D' F L' U2
*3. *L2 U' R2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U' R F' U' L' D' F' D B U2 R2
*4. *D F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R' F2 D' U L' F R U2 F2 U
*5. *R D' B R2 F2 B2 U' L F2 R B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B L' D R' D' L2 F U' L' F2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 R2 U R F' U2 F' R' U
*3. *R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' R' D' F R2 B L F R
*4. *R D Uw U B2 L2 B' R' D' R Fw2 U L2 Uw' F' D' Uw U F D' R2 B F Uw2 Fw F2 D2 B Fw2 F' D' Uw' L F2 U Fw2 L U2 Fw U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F2 R' U F' R U' F R2
*3. *F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R' F' D' R U2 B R' F' U' F
*4. *L' F Rw2 B Fw' F' Uw Fw' Rw D L Rw' R' Uw' L2 R' D U2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B D' B2 L R D2 Fw' L F U2 F2 L2 B' Uw' Fw U' F R
*5. *Fw2 F D2 Uw Bw Lw' Rw' R2 Uw' Rw D2 B2 U' R2 D' Dw2 U' R' Fw' L' R2 B2 Bw2 L' Lw' Bw2 Lw' R' Fw2 Rw Bw Uw' R2 F' Rw' F' Uw' Bw' D U' R' B L2 F' D' Uw U Bw Fw' Dw2 U2 Fw F L' D' Dw' Bw' Lw2 F2 L

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 F R' U R2 U' R2 F R' U'
*3. *F' L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' D L' F R2 D' R U R'
*4. *R D' L2 D' U2 L' Rw' F2 D Fw L F L' Rw Fw' Rw' U' L2 Uw B' L' Uw2 Fw' Uw' U L2 U' B F' L2 B' R' Fw Rw B Rw R Fw2 L2 R'
*5. *L' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' B L R2 Bw' Fw F L2 F2 Rw R2 Dw' U Rw U L2 Dw' Uw2 U2 R' B F L D' R B2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' L' Bw R D2 B' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' B2 U L2 Lw' R2 Fw2 L Lw' Dw' Uw2 Lw' B' L2 B2 Uw Rw2
*6. *F' 3U2 3F' 2F' F2 R 2D 3R' 3F L 3F2 U F L 2R' D B2 3R2 B' 2B2 D 2B 2D2 2U U 2F2 R B' 3F D 3R2 2U' 2L 2B2 2F 2R R B F 3R 2B' D2 3U2 U 2B 2D' 2L2 3R' R2 2U' 2R2 2B2 3U' 3R' 2R D2 3U 2U' L U 2B2 3U2 3F 2U2 3R' 2B 2R2 F' 2U 2L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F' R U F R' F2 R' U2
*3. *R2 F' D2 B2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L D R U L U2 B L' U' F2
*4. *L' D2 L' Uw2 B Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw F2 R2 U Fw Uw2 U Rw2 Fw D R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw' U' Fw' L F2 Uw B' U' Rw' R2 Fw Uw' B' Fw' Uw' Rw R' U
*5. *U' Fw Dw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' U' Lw2 R' F' L' Rw2 U L2 R Fw2 U2 F Lw2 Bw Dw2 Uw' U2 L' Uw' Rw U2 B2 Lw' Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' L2 Fw' Rw2 B F' Lw' U2 F' Lw2 B2 R2 Dw' F D2 U' F2 U Bw U2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2
*6. *R U' 2B2 2F F2 2U' L' 2L2 3R' R' 3F2 2L 3F' D2 3U2 U' L2 2R2 B2 3U B 2B 3F 2F2 2D 3U 2U 2R2 U B2 D 2U2 U' 2L' 2R2 2U2 F D2 2R 3F' D' 2R R' 2B' L' B2 3F' 3R2 2D2 3U' F2 2L D' 2L2 2R 2U' 3F 2F' 3U' 3R2 2U2 U' L2 D 2L2 2D' 3U 2L 3F D'
*7. *D U 2L R' B 2B 2F' L2 3F 3U U' L2 D 3D 2U2 3B 3U2 3F' F L U' 2L2 D2 2D' 3U U' B' L' 3L' 3R2 2R' B 3U' L 2R' 3B 2D' 3D' U 2R 2U2 B' 2U U 3L2 2B' 2F2 2L' 3F' 2F' 3R' 3U2 2B' 3F 2F' F 2R B2 2U' 2L2 B' 3B2 D' 2B 2L2 2R 3B 2D' 3D' 2L2 U 2L 3F' 2R' R 2D 3U 3L 2D2 B' 3L' 3F' 2U' U' L' D 3R' F 2R' 3B2 3F2 3L' D' 3F2 2L 3D2 U 2L' 2U2 U'

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR5- DL4- UL2- U3- R3- D3+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U2- R4- D1- L6+ ALL0+ DR UL
*2. *UR1+ DR2- DL5- UL5- U4- R2- D3+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U5+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR6+ DL6+ UL3+ U3- R5- D1+ L2- ALL4- y2 U3- R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL2- UR
*4. *UR1- DR0+ DL3- UL2- U1+ R5- D3- L1+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R0+ D0+ L3- ALL3+
*5. *UR4- DR4- DL6+ UL0+ U1+ R4- D6+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2- D1- L6+ ALL2+ DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' R' U L R' U' B' L' r
*2. *R' B U R' L' B R U l' b
*3. *R L' R' B U' R' B R u'
*4. *U R' B' U' L' B U B' l r b' u
*5. *B U' L B' L' U' R' U' b'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (5, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 6)
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, -3)

*Skewb
1. *B' L' B R' U B' L' U' L B' U'
*2. *L R' L' R B R U' L U B' U'
*3. *L' R B L' B' U' R U' L' B' U'
*4. *L B' U R U' B' L R' L' B' U'
*5. *R L B R' U' L B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F U2 F R2 F' U R' U R2
*3. *U' B2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L U' L D' F U2 B2 L R' B'
*4. *D' B' L Uw2 Fw F' Rw2 F' L' Uw2 U R' D' Rw2 Fw' L Rw D' U B' Fw2 F L' F' D' Uw' U2 R D Uw L2 U' Fw2 U' L2 B2 Fw' R' U2 L
*5. *Fw Dw U F' R2 Dw' Uw' U2 Fw L2 Lw' Bw' L' R Dw' U' Lw' Fw' F' L R' B2 Lw2 Uw2 U' L B Rw2 R D' L R' Uw Bw' D2 Uw' U2 Bw' U' Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U Rw' B' F' Rw2 Dw' Lw2 R2 B L R' B Fw' Uw' Lw F U2
*OH. *F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' U' L' U' B R' D' L F2 U
*Clock. *UR0+ DR3+ DL1+ UL6+ U3- R6+ D2+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R3- D3+ L3- ALL2- UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' B' R L R L B' R l u
*Skewb. *U L R' U' R' B' U' L' U' R' U'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1)


----------



## gavinz (Oct 24, 2017)

2x2: 2.224, (1.743), (2.705), 1.996, 2.003 = 2.074
2BLD: 17.209, (DNF), (15.470) = 15.470
3x3: 17.829, (19.426), 15.438, 15.275, (15.043) = 16.181
3x3 OH: 39.136, 46.143, (58.285), 42.808, (32.663) = 42.696
4x4: 1:28.676, (1:30.823), 1:25.758, 1:27.099, (1:10.119) = 1:27.178
2+3+4 Relay: 1:54.183


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 24, 2017)

*6x6x6*: 5:03.13, 5:22.18, (4:36.96), 5:11.26, (5:30.48) = *5:12.19
3x3x3*: (29.74), 32.18, 36.25, 30.68, (51.45) = *33.04
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:53.23*; 9.92, 45.14, 1:58.17
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:16.13*; 9.10, 30.60, 1:36.13, 3:00.28
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:58.68*; 16.46, 33.62, 1:37.16, 3:20.43, 6:11.00 Ouch!


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Oct 24, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2x2 - 8.80 6.85 (10.07) (5.25) 8.31 = Avg. 7.99
3x3x3 - 34.78 36.75 (32.14) 32.21 (37.65) = Avg. 34.58

I got a new 3x3 so my times have gone down a lot


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 24, 2017)

2x2: 3.44, (5.47), 4.19, (2.57), 3.04 = 3.56


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 24, 2017)

2x2-7.47

(8.661),7.559,7.621,6.853, (5.554)

3x3-25.954
27.053,24.154, (23.522), (35.522+), 26.655

Skewb-16.68
16.917, 16.546, 16.588, (DNF) Timer, (11.322),

Pyra-9.707
10.784, 9.286, 9.053, (15.87+), (6.098)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 24, 2017)

2x2: 4.08, (1.92), 3.25, (4.75), 3.61 = 3.65
3x3: 11.68, (9.35), (11.93), 9.83, 9.44 = 10.32
Skewb: 6.16, (8.57), (4.10), 5.56, 7.76 = 6.49


----------



## CubicOreo (Oct 25, 2017)

2x2: 3.395
2.880, (1.905), 3.699, (3.722), 3.607

3x3: 13.903
13.572, 14.997, (10.219), 13.141, (15.632)

4x4: 55.289
(53.499), (59.984), 53.525, 55.884, 56.460

5x5: 1:44.781
1:52.179, (1:32.777), 1.44.919, 1:37.246, (1:52.804)

6x6: 3:36.351
3:39.433, 3:27.770, (3:16.534), 3:41.852, (3:43.644)

3x3 OH: 21.458
22.031, 18.874, (16.874), (23.872), 23.470

3x3 BLD: 1:54.153
1:54.153, DNF, DNF

Mega: 1:38.277
1:45.045, 1:37.109, (1:46.137), 1:32.679, (1:28.277)

Kilo: 42.332
(44.604), 42.899, 43.525, (35.491), 40.574

Pyra: 3.775
(2.534), 3.949, 3.998, (4.784), 3.378

Skewb: 5.516
(5.823), (3.887), 5.021, 5.722, 5.805

Square 1: 23.876
(21.487), 22.706, 23.056, (38.765), 25.867


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 25, 2017)

222: 6.746, (3.395), (6.796+), 5.843, 5.734 = 6.11 // >>>>>+2
333: (17.636), 15.898+, (15.226), 16.165, 15.383 = 15.81
444: 55.930, 53.230, (56.182), 55.166, (48.972) = 54.77
555: 1:44.584, 1:49.845, (1:52.774), (1:44.182), 1:46.674 = 1:47.03 // decent!
666: 3:16.900, 3:16.910, (3:47.611), (3:11.188), 3:25.426 = 3:19.74
777: 4:54.055, 4:54.350, (4:15.348), (5:29.514), 4:53.060 = 4:53.82 // PB single _again_, wat
OH: 28.850, (22.312), (30.143), 27.071, 22.349 = 26.09
Feet: (2:31.706), 2:48.572, (4:08.707), 2:37.792, 2:49.224 = 2:45.20 // PB single+ao5 lol
MTS: 1:11.154, 1:02.736, (1:22.240), (58.551), 1:14.919 = 1:09.60 // mistakes everywhere…
FMC: 28
2-4 relay: 1:15.097 = 1:15.09 // messed up CLL on 2×2×2; could've been sub-1:10…
2-5 relay: 3:06.838 = 3:06.83
2-6 relay: 6:52.483 = 6:52.48 // choked hard on 5×5×5 edge pairing
2-7 relay: 11:29.377 = 11:29.37
2BLD: 1:11.451+, DNF(1:09.337), DNF(48.251) = 1:11.45
3BLD: DNF(3:45.949)[5e], DNF(4:10.143)[3e], DNF(4:55.190)[2c] = DNF // external distraction during the last solve, but I did corner twisting first so I can't really blame that for the DNF
MBLD: 0/2 12:44.762 = DNF // gave up after the first cube, then saw that that had a recall error anyway
Square-1: (30.564), 31.795, (47.706), 39.981, 36.069 = 35.95
Skewb: (24.942), 17.165, (8.234), 12.511, 17.255 = 15.64 // a bit less of an embarrassment than last week
Kilominx: 37.501, (33.943), 35.514, 35.422, (41.114) = 36.15 // getting lucky isn't a crime
Megaminx: 2:00.510+, (2:05.464), 1:49.707, (1:34.388), 1:56.225 = 1:55.48

Times weren't as lucky as last week, so top 10 chances aren't high. (Plus, I might DNF 3bld… Yup, and a 3bld triple DNF. Gonna try MBLD later to make up for it.)



Spoiler: FMC



F L F2 L' F2 L' B L F2 D
U F2 U' B U F2 U' D' L' B
L R' U' B2 R' B U' F

F L F2 L' // pseudo222 (4/4)
(F' U B' R B2 U R) // "eo"xxcross (7/11)
L' B L D B D' // third slot (6-1/16)
L' B L // edges; ab5c (3/19)
Skeleton: F L F2 L2 B @ L D # B D' L' B L R' U' B2 R' B U' F
@ = B' L F2 L' B L F2 L' // corner 3-cycle (8-5/22)
# = U F2 U' B U F2 U' B' // corner 3-cycle (8-2/28)

Another solution I found (30 moves):
L' R' B' L U' L' // EO + pseudo222 (6/6)
D @ R D2 U' R U // pseudo223 (6/12)
B R2 B' L B R2 B' // last two slots (7/19)
U' R2 U R U' R U // edges; ab3c (7/26)
@ = [U', R D2 R'] // corner 3-cycle (8-4/30)

The last-two-slots bit is actually a 3-cycle with two moves cancelled (although I didn't notice when I first wrote it out). Happens to be an optimal insertion anyway.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 26, 2017)

2x2x2: 3.64, (2.85), (4.25), 3.27, 3.32 = 3.41


----------



## OJ Cubing (Oct 26, 2017)

3BLD: DNF, 51.659, DNF
5BLD: 19:52.35, DNS, DNS


----------



## CubingRF (Oct 27, 2017)

2x2 : 8.99, (11.43), 8.94, 6.59, (6.40) = *8.17*
Rubik's Cube : (35.31), 29.93, (27.82), 30.58, 31.20 = *30.57*
Pyraminx : 17.63, (21.30), 19.64, 18.19, (11.83) = *18.49*


----------



## PopOneOut (Oct 27, 2017)

2x2x2: 11.060
12.266, 10.907, (13.634), (9.571), 10.008

3x3x3: 33.453
30.578, (42.449), 36.403, (30.273), 33.378


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Oct 27, 2017)

3x3: 18.18, 20.00, (24.92), (17.52), 22.26 = 20.15
2x2: (8.94), 7.58, 7.93, 8.81, (6.92) = 8.11


----------



## asacuber (Oct 27, 2017)

feels good to be back here


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

3x3: 19.20, (21.12), 18.39, (16.67), 18.21 = 18.21

Wow that was awful


----------



## muchacho (Oct 28, 2017)

*3x3*: (16.06), 16.93, 17.19, (26.98), 19.58 = *17.90
3x3OH*: (49.38), (24.56), 33.21, 29.46, 31.54 = *31.41*


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Match the scramble
> 1. *D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 R U L2 D R2 U' B' R2 U R'
> *2. *D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 D B2 L2 R U' B2 R F' L D' F L' U2
> *3. *L2 U' R2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 U' R F' U' L' D' F' D B U2 R2
> ...



Anyone have any tips for Match the scramble? I can do the cross and f2l fine, but I can't understand the LL.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Anyone have any tips for Match the scramble? I can do the cross and f2l fine, but I can't understand the LL.


You can do a bld solution, it's the inverse of the normal bld solution on the scrambled cube.
If you can do the first two layers you must be able to do a beginners solution on the LL.
(like first orient edges, the permute them, ...)
A one look LL is much harder because you don't have the same pattern recognition.

On the other hand I DNF as much as 50% or more so perhaps I should not give advise .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not the fastest, but something that works for LL is this:
1. permute edges. I do this by first AUFing to get the front edge, then a U perm to fix the left edge, then if the back and right edges are swapped, a J perm to fix them.
2. orient edges. This is just a 2-flip or 4-flip as needed, using my standard BLD edgeflip algs.
3. permute corners. While orienting edges I'm checking the front two corners to see where they go. Then I use an A perm, an E perm, or an H perm (with a U2) to put them in place.
4. orient corners, same as I would BLD.

While it is a bunch of steps and a little slow, I find it's not a bad approach because in each of those steps it's pretty easy to be looking ahead to the next step, so I can do LL with pretty constant turning - no pauses. I would imagine a fast cuber could do LL this way sub-10 very consistently.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 30, 2017)

3x3

1. 12.89
2. 14.84
3. 17.02
4. 13.91
5. 19.26

15.26 average


2x2

1. 6.27
2. 8.18
3. 9.79
4. 3.56
5. 5.10

6.52 average


----------



## Sue Doenim (Oct 30, 2017)

*2x2: *(11.15), 7.76, 9.78, 8.80, (7.74)*=8.78 avg *Bad, but it's 2x2.
*3x3: *21.44, 18.56, 19.59, (18.20), (24.88)*=19.87 avg *Not sure what happened here, but I got a crazy average. I've only had maybe 1 or 2 other sub-20 Ao5s, but a welcome surprise nonetheless.
*4x4: *(1:36.34), (2:00.19), 1:59.80, 1:57.74, 1:56.95*=1:58.16 avg *Nice.
*5x5:* 3:11.87, (3:36.26), (3:06.92), 3:15.73, 3:25.33*=3:17.64 avg *Also nice.
*2BLD: *1:29.40, 56.36, 1:06.10*=56.30 best *Pretty nice.
*3BLD: *DNF, 5:40.43, DNF*=5:40.43 best *Dang, I was really hoping to get something better.
*4BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF*=DNF best *First three attempts; I was really hoping for a success.
*MBLD: 1/2 (14:34)* After last week, I lowered my goal. I actually got through the attempt this time, but first cube was off by 5 edges.
*OH: *(45.65), 42.37, (35.54), 36.75, 36.78*=38.63 avg *Started slow, but sped up nicely at the end.
*Feet: *4:26.77, (3:44.54), 6:53.54, 6:07.38, (8:04.93)*=5:49.23 avg *As you can see, I am highly consistent.
*MTS: *1:32.45, (1:25.44), (DNF), 1:53.01, 2:09.84*=1:51.77 avg *I pretty much care 0%.
*FMC:* *37
*


Spoiler: Solution



Reg: L' R' B' D'-EOLine (4/4)
Inv: R' U L' R U2 L' U' L' U L-Left block (10/14)
Reg: R U R U2 R U R' U R' U-Reduce to L5C (10/24)
Skeleton: L' R' B' D' (+) R U R U2 R U R' U R' (*) U L' U' L U L U2 R' L U' R (24)
(+): D L' D' R2 D L D' R2 Cancels 3
(*): U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L Cancels none
First time using NISS; don't think I did it quite right. (*) was originally inserted as its inverse, which it cancelled 2 in, but I realized this mistake with like 0 seconds to spare. Mostly I'm glad to have a decent result. Sorry, I accidently put 27 at first.
Full solution: L' R' B' L' D' R2 D L D' R' U R U2 R U R' U R' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L U L' U' L U L U2 R' L U' R


*2-4: 2:55.25 *Ew bad.
*2-5: 6:49.04 *Kind of ew bad.
*Mega: *2:43.11, (3:06.92), 3:00.92, 2:47.59, (2:28.61)*=2:50.54 avg *Quite nice.
*Prya: *10.45, 8.79, (10.91), 9.04, (6.16)*=9.43 avg *Rather nice.
*SQ1: *(36.93), (2:21.57), 42.96, 1:03.59, 55.45*=54.00 avg *How does parity go again? Well, not like that.
*Skewb: *23.48, 16.08, (9.91), (23.99), 18.78*=19.45 avg *haha skweb lol
This was overall nice. And now, an acrostic poem written by my good friend Michael:
*G*erms
*P*olitics
*E*ctoplasm
*R*ot
*M*ondays
*S*atan


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 30, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> You can do a bld solution, it's the inverse of the normal bld solution on the scrambled cube.
> If you can do the first two layers you must be able to do a beginners solution on the LL.
> (like first orient edges, the permute them, ...)
> A one look LL is much harder because you don't have the same pattern recognition.
> ...





Mike Hughey said:


> I'm not the fastest, but something that works for LL is this:
> 1. permute edges. I do this by first AUFing to get the front edge, then a U perm to fix the left edge, then if the back and right edges are swapped, a J perm to fix them.
> 2. orient edges. This is just a 2-flip or 4-flip as needed, using my standard BLD edgeflip algs.
> 3. permute corners. While orienting edges I'm checking the front two corners to see where they go. Then I use an A perm, an E perm, or an H perm (with a U2) to put them in place.
> ...


Thanks guys for the help! As you will see in my results, I started with a DNF and then got a 15:xx.xx, 4:33.xx, 3:20.xx, and then finished with a 2:06.05!!!


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 30, 2017)

*3x3*
avg of 5: 15.97

Time List:
1. 15.68
2. 15.55
3. 16.68
4. (16.99)
5. (15.43)


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 30, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Anyone have any tips for Match the scramble? I can do the cross and f2l fine, but I can't understand the LL.


So I average 50-55 secs, been doing pretty well at these comps. 

I'm using a very basic beginner method:
1. cross
2. f2l (corners and edges separately): one corner, then the edge to the same slot -> y -> repeat to all slots counterclockwise
3. orient the ll edges by F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F' or both 
4. one edge solved to the back, permute the rest with U, J or T perm
5. orient the corners by repeating (R' D' R D)2 or (D' R' D R)2
6. permute the corners with A, E or H-perm (H requires U2 AUF)

I should be looking towards some cfop tricks next. After all, I feel like there's more potential than in inverse blind.


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 30, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> *FMC:* *37
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you wrote the explanation, but forgot to write the final solution


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 30, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> you wrote the explanation, but forgot to write the final solution


aaand?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Oct 30, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> you wrote the explanation, but forgot to write the final solution


Oh yeah, I guess I should do that. Don't worry though, because I wrote it all out on my "official" lined sheet of paper with the scramble on it. I'll fix that.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 30, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> I'm using a very basic beginner method:
> 1. cross
> 2. f2l (corners and edges separately): one corner, then the edge to the same slot -> y -> repeat to all slots counterclockwise
> 3. orient the ll edges by F R U R' U' F' or F U R U' R' F' or both
> ...


I do something like this too, although I don't bother inserting the corner oriented for the first layer. (Which is also the same F2L method I had been using from like 2009 until 2015.) This lets you use stuff like double sexy to insert the edge, which is faster than inserting the edge when the corner is oriented, imo. I also do the last layer in a different order (EO, CP, CO, EP) because I think the algs are better there, although CP recognition is bad.


----------



## Alea (Oct 30, 2017)

*2x2:* 11.73, (4.65), (20.21), 7.23, 7.22=>*8.73
3x3:* 18.52, 18.60, (19.03), (15.51), 17.87=>*18.34
4x4:* (57.88), (1:21.79), 1:07.94, 1:12.78, 1:13.02=> *1:11.25
5x5:* 2:15.83, (2:17.21), 2:12.68, 2:12.92, (2:02.51)=> *2:13.81
6x6:* (6:16.51),4:49.35, (4:48.15), 4:51.71, 5:10.91=> *4:57.33
7x7:* (5:55.78), 6:13.92, 6:27.86, (6:59.58), 6:04.62=>* 6:15.47*


----------



## sqAree (Oct 30, 2017)

3x3: 14.84, 14.03, 16.80, (11.94), (23.54)


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> aaand?


and what solution does Mats check?


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2017)

3x3 MTS: 1:22.22, 1:15.03, 1:21.63, 1:13.41, 1:48.55-> 1:19.63
3BLD: 4:02.52, 4:13.16, DNF-> 4:02.52


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 31, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> and what solution does Mats check?


I don't think anyone actually checks the solutions, though, especially since we all write our solutions in different ways.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> I don't think anyone actually checks the solutions, though, especially since we all write our solutions in different ways.


Actually, yes, this is currently mostly true. Occasionally someone will try another person's solution and notice a mistake, so we catch errors that way. Most really spectacular move counts get checked that way.
The competition website does count moves, but it doesn't check the solution. That's another feature I'd like to add someday, but I haven't had time to do it yet.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2017)

Results week 43: congrats to the super cuber, Isaac Lai and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(81)

 2.01 applezfall
 2.02 Eric Lentzon
 2.07 the super cuber
 2.07 gavinz
 2.26 turtwig
 2.26 asacuber
 2.31 Isaac Lai
 2.58 Jbacboy
 2.83 Competition Cuber
 2.91 G2013
 2.93 DhruvA
 2.99 thecubingwizard
 3.00 cuberkid10
 3.01 JustinTimeCuber
 3.39 CubicOreo
 3.41 GenTheThief
 3.43 Ethan Horspool
 3.48 Paarth Chhabra
 3.56 AidanNoogie
 3.65 TheRubiksCombo
 3.76 SolveThatCube
 3.89 Algy Cuber
 3.90 CornerCutter
 4.00 MartinN13
 4.05 sigalig
 4.25 TheDubDubJr
 4.32 speedcuber71
 4.37 Metallic Silver
 4.63 DGCubes
 4.71 obelisk477
 4.79 Tyler Fresh
 4.81 T1_M0
 4.90 Ordway Persyn
 4.97 Dream Cubing
 4.97 ComputerGuy365
 5.25 GarethBert11
 5.45 teboecubes
 5.52 Moonwink Cuber
 5.59 Dale Nash
 5.61 Kit Clement
 5.63 h2f
 5.69 Bogdan
 5.74 typeman5
 5.82 Jonsa87
 6.03 whatshisbucket
 6.05 epride17
 6.10 xyzzy
 6.24 Thrasher989
 6.46 Aerospry
 6.52 cubestack_official
 6.52 CubeStack_Official
 6.69 YoAkshYo
 6.81 a3533
 6.84 Russell Bilinski
 6.90 feliks winnner
 7.00 Killernerd24
 7.05 Mikael weiss
 7.18 Lewis
 7.29 Moreno van Rooijen
 7.31 zeragon7
 7.34 Duncan Bannon
 7.35 Mellis Ferton
 7.44 J2
 7.99 Sandro Pastor
 8.17 CubingRF
 8.18 Undefined7
 8.26 Mike Hughey
 8.37 Bubbagrub
 8.55 theos
 8.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.73 Alea
 8.78 Sue Doenim
 9.01 Swedish cuber
 9.70 WillyTheWizard
 10.43 JamesNadesh
 11.05 PopOneOut
 11.68 Jacck
 12.22 xander3
 12.86 1davey29
 20.35 MatsBergsten
 31.00 Zorrm
*3x3x3 *(98)

 7.93 stevecho816
 7.98 Jbacboy
 9.04 SirAD
 9.04 Eric Lentzon
 9.27 Isaac Lai
 9.35 cuberkid10
 9.48 PeterH2N
 9.76 the super cuber
 9.90 speedcuber71
 10.11 G2013
 10.32 TheRubiksCombo
 10.34 JustinTimeCuber
 10.35 Paarth Chhabra
 10.41 thecubingwizard
 10.45 TheDubDubJr
 10.52 Ethan Horspool
 10.65 Dream Cubing
 10.84 SolveThatCube
 10.92 Competition Cuber
 11.39 typeman5
 11.82 turtwig
 11.99 DGCubes
 12.19 Keroma12
 12.44 obelisk477
 12.60 asacuber
 12.61 DhruvA
 12.69 Jonsa87
 12.81 sigalig
 12.84 Agguzi
 12.92 YoAkshYo
 13.90 CubicOreo
 14.22 Harkaran
 14.60 applezfall
 14.73 Aerospry
 14.74 Ordway Persyn
 14.76 Metallic Silver
 14.78 YY
 15.12 CornerCutter
 15.26 Killernerd24
 15.26 cubestack_official
 15.26 CubeStack_Official
 15.81 xyzzy
 15.97 T1_M0
 15.97 Cubeologist
 16.17 gavinz
 16.27 ComputerGuy365
 16.40 Tyler Fresh
 16.69 GarethBert11
 16.71 Kit Clement
 16.86 feliks winnner
 17.09 Bogdan
 17.55 a3533
 17.67 thegreynomad16
 17.90 muchacho
 18.33 Alea
 18.54 Mike Hughey
 18.60 greentgoatgal
 18.73 h2f
 19.32 Algy Cuber
 19.46 whatshisbucket
 19.61 zeragon7
 19.73 epride17
 19.86 Sue Doenim
 20.15 Aaditya Sikder
 20.35 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.58 Thrasher989
 22.05 Jamon
 22.57 teboecubes
 22.61 Mikael weiss
 22.66 Bubbagrub
 23.26 Moonwink Cuber
 23.28 Moreno van Rooijen
 23.90 Mellis Ferton
 24.02 Dale Nash
 24.05 Swedish cuber
 24.24 theos
 24.88 kprox1994
 24.96 Lewis
 25.78 ultimatecube
 25.80 Russell Bilinski
 25.95 Duncan Bannon
 26.21 MartinN13
 26.61 xander3
 28.44 Danielle2308
 28.85 RyuKagamine
 30.57 CubingRF
 31.53 MatsBergsten
 32.40 1davey29
 33.00 Jacck
 33.04 One Wheel
 33.45 PopOneOut
 34.58 Sandro Pastor
 37.14 Undefined7
 40.73 Luke Messer
 40.84 WillyTheWizard
 45.64 Ecuasamurai
 58.77 rz303
 1:14.54 Zorrm
*4x4x4*(54)

 32.57 cuberkid10
 34.20 stevecho816
 35.01 Eric Lentzon
 37.46 Jbacboy
 37.81 Isaac Lai
 37.91 thecubingwizard
 38.23 PeterH2N
 39.22 TheDubDubJr
 40.17 the super cuber
 40.76 Dream Cubing
 42.50 speedcuber71
 43.62 DGCubes
 45.23 G2013
 46.40 Keroma12
 48.29 SolveThatCube
 49.83 sigalig
 50.56 Competition Cuber
 51.64 Tyler Fresh
 52.14 Ethan Horspool
 52.69 Killernerd24
 54.23 DhruvA
 54.77 xyzzy
 54.93 JustinTimeCuber
 55.29 CubicOreo
 56.33 asacuber
 57.31 obelisk477
 57.83 Jonsa87
 58.88 T1_M0
 1:00.03 ComputerGuy365
 1:00.17 applezfall
 1:01.79 GarethBert11
 1:03.31 Kit Clement
 1:05.09 typeman5
 1:09.04 CornerCutter
 1:11.25 Alea
 1:15.34 Bogdan
 1:16.87 thegreynomad16
 1:17.72 epride17
 1:17.77 Bubbagrub
 1:18.57 Aerospry
 1:27.17 gavinz
 1:36.66 teboecubes
 1:39.85 Mike Hughey
 1:40.14 RyuKagamine
 1:43.13 theos
 1:45.61 Thrasher989
 1:47.11 Lewis
 1:55.72 Jacck
 1:58.16 Sue Doenim
 2:00.27 Algy Cuber
 2:01.94 kprox1994
 2:43.94 MatsBergsten
 2:46.77 Mikael weiss
 3:42.25 WillyTheWizard
*5x5x5*(39)

 1:00.37 Dream Cubing
 1:07.46 Eric Lentzon
 1:08.90 the super cuber
 1:10.88 cuberkid10
 1:14.25 Isaac Lai
 1:17.18 speedcuber71
 1:18.10 TheDubDubJr
 1:18.25 thecubingwizard
 1:25.47 G2013
 1:26.24 Keroma12
 1:27.19 PeterH2N
 1:29.70 DGCubes
 1:30.51 sigalig
 1:30.69 Jbacboy
 1:34.64 Tyler Fresh
 1:38.64 SolveThatCube
 1:43.43 DhruvA
 1:44.77 CubicOreo
 1:45.30 Killernerd24
 1:47.03 xyzzy
 1:50.45 Competition Cuber
 1:52.30 Ethan Horspool
 1:55.29 obelisk477
 1:57.56 Kit Clement
 2:13.81 Alea
 2:20.66 epride17
 2:22.17 Bogdan
 2:25.52 Mike Hughey
 2:37.52 T1_M0
 2:48.44 Lewis
 2:58.36 ComputerGuy365
 3:14.32 Jacck
 3:15.33 Bubbagrub
 3:17.64 Sue Doenim
 3:21.76 theos
 3:28.40 MatsBergsten
 4:08.95 Mikael weiss
 4:52.35 CornerCutter
 DNF Algy Cuber
*6x6x6*(24)

 1:59.69 Dream Cubing
 2:29.79 Eric Lentzon
 2:35.52 the super cuber
 2:38.74 Isaac Lai
 2:39.75 thecubingwizard
 2:51.26 sigalig
 3:18.60 DGCubes
 3:18.82 Keroma12
 3:19.74 xyzzy
 3:27.30 DhruvA
 3:36.17 Jbacboy
 3:36.35 CubicOreo
 3:40.11 PeterH2N
 3:46.98 Killernerd24
 4:07.63 obelisk477
 4:19.52 Ethan Horspool
 4:58.27 Bogdan
 4:59.98 Alea
 5:00.39 Mike Hughey
 5:12.19 One Wheel
 5:25.92 Jacck
 6:54.08 ComputerGuy365
 7:19.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF Algy Cuber
*7x7x7*(13)

 2:41.48 Dream Cubing
 4:17.79 sigalig
 4:50.34 DhruvA
 4:53.82 xyzzy
 4:54.70 DGCubes
 5:48.20 Killernerd24
 6:15.47 Alea
 7:50.60 Mike Hughey
 7:54.45 Bogdan
 7:57.15 RyuKagamine
 8:18.72 Jacck
12:55.39 MatsBergsten
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*3x3 one handed*(57)

 15.52 Jbacboy
 16.36 Eric Lentzon
 16.59 Isaac Lai
 16.93 YoAkshYo
 16.99 the super cuber
 17.56 typeman5
 17.62 TheDubDubJr
 18.53 thecubingwizard
 19.21 Dream Cubing
 19.25 cuberkid10
 19.76 asacuber
 20.32 SirAD
 20.46 DGCubes
 20.77 DhruvA
 21.22 PeterH2N
 21.30 speedcuber71
 21.33 turtwig
 21.46 CubicOreo
 21.72 SolveThatCube
 21.78 YY
 21.89 Ethan Horspool
 22.57 Metallic Silver
 26.09 xyzzy
 26.53 Keroma12
 26.74 Kit Clement
 27.15 G2013
 27.77 Aerospry
 28.78 obelisk477
 30.11 Killernerd24
 30.32 feliks winnner
 31.02 applezfall
 31.40 muchacho
 31.53 a3533
 33.05 thegreynomad16
 33.66 Bogdan
 35.81 Tyler Fresh
 37.32 Agguzi
 37.65 CornerCutter
 37.81 T1_M0
 38.16 Bubbagrub
 38.63 Sue Doenim
 42.08 ComputerGuy365
 42.14 Algy Cuber
 42.31 Moreno van Rooijen
 42.69 gavinz
 43.15 RyuKagamine
 47.16 Mike Hughey
 47.20 Mikael weiss
 47.29 epride17
 51.33 teboecubes
 53.74 MartinN13
 56.19 Jacck
 1:02.66 whatshisbucket
 1:18.11 Thrasher989
 1:21.72 Lewis
 1:28.39 Harkaran
 1:32.47 xander3
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 39.32 DhruvA
 44.89 DGCubes
 1:15.68 Bubbagrub
 1:32.64 asacuber
 1:33.53 T1_M0
 2:12.75 Mike Hughey
 2:39.11 RyuKagamine
 2:45.19 xyzzy
 5:49.23 Sue Doenim
 DNF Algy Cuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(39)

 4.32 Eric Lentzon
 5.20 applezfall
 6.70 asacuber
 6.88 Isaac Lai
 7.24 thecubingwizard
 10.67 turtwig
 12.81 the super cuber
 14.92 DhruvA
 15.01 speedcuber71
 15.11 Dream Cubing
 15.47 gavinz
 15.78 Jbacboy
 16.29 G2013
 17.71 TheDubDubJr
 18.28 sigalig
 19.69 T1_M0
 22.03 MatsBergsten
 22.71 Killernerd24
 23.59 Mike Hughey
 24.15 DGCubes
 24.27 MartinN13
 25.75 h2f
 32.80 Deri Nata Wijaya
 36.71 Jonsa87
 37.99 Kit Clement
 41.55 cuberkid10
 44.63 obelisk477
 48.26 Bubbagrub
 56.36 Sue Doenim
 59.36 Bogdan
 59.90 whatshisbucket
 1:10.70 Jacck
 1:11.45 xyzzy
 1:30.10 CornerCutter
 2:52.81 Mikael weiss
 DNF Algy Cuber
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF teboecubes
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(32)

 26.37 G2013
 26.68 YY
 31.95 the super cuber
 32.24 sigalig
 40.02 speedcuber71
 51.65 OJ Cubing
 53.82 Eric Lentzon
 1:07.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:09.32 T1_M0
 1:13.80 DGCubes
 1:18.15 Killernerd24
 1:23.13 thegreynomad16
 1:32.99 TheDubDubJr
 1:44.17 YoAkshYo
 1:46.83 MatsBergsten
 1:46.86 h2f
 1:54.15 CubicOreo
 2:08.25 Kit Clement
 2:14.05 Mike Hughey
 2:14.37 obelisk477
 3:01.02 thecubingwizard
 3:10.84 Bubbagrub
 3:25.45 DhruvA
 3:37.86 Jacck
 4:02.52 Bogdan
 5:32.11 whatshisbucket
 5:40.43 Sue Doenim
 6:00.61 RyuKagamine
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF teboecubes
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF xyzzy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 3:17.75 sigalig
 3:20.34 G2013
 5:03.57 the super cuber
 5:33.83 Killernerd24
 6:22.58 T1_M0
 7:08.53 Mike Hughey
 8:52.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:01.29 Jacck
10:20.29 Keroma12
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Sue Doenim
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:15.99 sigalig
11:01.41 the super cuber
12:43.03 Killernerd24
18:36.65 Jacck
19:52.35 OJ Cubing
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

31:39.38 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

39/46 (59:19)  the super cuber
33/38 (60:00)  sigalig
21/21 (58:00)  T1_M0
18/21 (58:44)  Deri Nata Wijaya
13/14 (45:50)  Killernerd24
9/10 (46:35)  Mike Hughey
8/10 (59:25)  Jacck
2/2 (19:26)  DhruvA
2/3 (13:35)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (14:34)  Sue Doenim
0/2 (12:44)  xyzzy
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF teboecubes
 DNF G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(27)

 48.86 the super cuber
 54.43 T1_M0
 1:01.13 DGCubes
 1:09.10 TheDubDubJr
 1:09.40 thecubingwizard
 1:09.60 xyzzy
 1:12.29 Isaac Lai
 1:19.63 Bogdan
 1:19.73 Killernerd24
 1:23.78 Dream Cubing
 1:24.40 Mike Hughey
 1:30.26 DhruvA
 1:43.93 obelisk477
 1:51.77 Sue Doenim
 1:55.84 Jacck
 2:16.73 Kit Clement
 2:22.59 theos
 2:31.35 epride17
 2:45.62 teboecubes
 4:01.02 Mikael weiss
 4:24.28 asacuber
 7:48.52 CornerCutter
 DNF feliks winnner
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(43)

 42.08 cuberkid10
 46.78 Jbacboy
 49.92 Isaac Lai
 50.79 Dream Cubing
 56.69 thecubingwizard
 57.67 the super cuber
 57.70 G2013
 57.81 Eric Lentzon
 1:01.93 DGCubes
 1:02.84 asacuber
 1:03.63 TheDubDubJr
 1:05.32 Competition Cuber
 1:07.76 SolveThatCube
 1:13.02 DhruvA
 1:14.80 Kit Clement
 1:15.09 sigalig
 1:15.09 xyzzy
 1:18.76 Ethan Horspool
 1:19.08 Killernerd24
 1:20.56 applezfall
 1:20.81 obelisk477
 1:26.79 GarethBert11
 1:28.48 ComputerGuy365
 1:28.73 Tyler Fresh
 1:38.97 Aerospry
 1:46.22 CornerCutter
 1:46.28 Bogdan
 1:46.84 epride17
 1:54.18 gavinz
 1:57.15 Algy Cuber
 1:57.90 Bubbagrub
 2:10.65 Mike Hughey
 2:10.85 Thrasher989
 2:29.19 theos
 2:35.93 Jacck
 2:48.25 Lewis
 2:48.78 teboecubes
 2:53.23 One Wheel
 2:55.25 Sue Doenim
 3:13.23 MatsBergsten
 3:22.17 Mikael weiss
 4:40.86 WillyTheWizard
 8:23.65 Zorrm
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)

 2:00.59 cuberkid10
 2:12.29 Dream Cubing
 2:13.90 Isaac Lai
 2:17.92 Competition Cuber
 2:18.19 thecubingwizard
 2:25.48 G2013
 2:25.48 TheDubDubJr
 2:30.94 the super cuber
 2:35.91 Jbacboy
 2:38.96 DGCubes
 2:52.01 SolveThatCube
 2:52.91 Tyler Fresh
 3:06.83 xyzzy
 3:07.59 Ethan Horspool
 3:15.53 Killernerd24
 3:17.04 DhruvA
 3:20.32 asacuber
 3:20.55 Kit Clement
 3:33.72 obelisk477
 4:16.20 epride17
 4:16.38 Bogdan
 4:23.45 applezfall
 4:33.71 ComputerGuy365
 4:50.04 Bubbagrub
 5:06.29 Mike Hughey
 5:08.43 Lewis
 5:16.13 One Wheel
 6:30.21 theos
 6:43.97 MatsBergsten
 6:49.04 Sue Doenim
 6:50.08 CornerCutter
 7:39.45 Algy Cuber
 8:34.33 Mikael weiss
 DNF Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)

 4:18.20 Dream Cubing
 4:59.77 thecubingwizard
 5:13.53 the super cuber
 5:23.71 Isaac Lai
 6:11.56 DGCubes
 6:25.28 Jbacboy
 6:44.03 DhruvA
 6:52.48 xyzzy
 7:33.05 obelisk477
 7:42.68 Killernerd24
 9:16.61 Bogdan
10:07.85 Mike Hughey
11:31.81 Jacck
11:46.42 Lewis
11:58.68 One Wheel
14:46.93 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)

 6:59.31 Dream Cubing
11:29.37 xyzzy
11:49.34 DhruvA
12:31.45 Killernerd24
18:07.94 Mike Hughey
18:13.25 Bogdan
20:37.22 Jacck
20:53.19 Lewis
26:37.01 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(14)

 4:00.38 cuberkid10
 4:43.13 TheDubDubJr
 5:09.22 Dream Cubing
 5:10.14 DGCubes
 5:53.52 G2013
 6:28.92 DhruvA
 6:29.89 asacuber
 6:52.46 Kit Clement
 8:25.54 T1_M0
10:40.97 Mike Hughey
11:47.71 Lewis
12:54.12 Jacck
12:55.50 Algy Cuber
13:32.78 CornerCutter
*Kilominx*(15)

 27.40 Metallic Silver
 29.08 DGCubes
 31.77 TheDubDubJr
 35.93 Killernerd24
 36.14 xyzzy
 42.33 CubicOreo
 44.94 Eric Lentzon
 46.62 DhruvA
 56.63 Lewis
 57.29 Jbacboy
 1:05.38 obelisk477
 1:23.42 Mike Hughey
 1:52.75 JoshuaStacker
 DNF Algy Cuber
 DNF cuberkid10
*Skewb*(49)

 3.21 Jbacboy
 4.22 Isaac Lai
 4.55 DhruvA
 4.69 asacuber
 5.01 thecubingwizard
 5.05 DGCubes
 5.19 Metallic Silver
 5.51 CubicOreo
 5.65 TheDubDubJr
 5.90 Competition Cuber
 6.02 Paarth Chhabra
 6.14 cuberkid10
 6.17 Kit Clement
 6.27 Dream Cubing
 6.49 TheRubiksCombo
 6.91 Algy Cuber
 7.42 SolveThatCube
 7.48 MartinN13
 7.92 speedcuber71
 7.93 epride17
 8.06 the super cuber
 8.10 Bubbagrub
 8.48 Bogdan
 8.69 T1_M0
 8.78 Eric Lentzon
 8.85 zeragon7
 8.97 whatshisbucket
 9.74 teboecubes
 9.96 CornerCutter
 10.92 1davey29
 11.19 Aerospry
 11.24 Lewis
 12.59 theos
 13.16 J2
 13.20 GarethBert11
 13.96 Undefined7
 14.31 applezfall
 15.64 xyzzy
 16.13 Mikael weiss
 16.17 typeman5
 16.68 Duncan Bannon
 17.79 G2013
 19.45 Sue Doenim
 20.03 Moreno van Rooijen
 20.08 obelisk477
 22.48 Jacck
 25.16 Mike Hughey
 29.66 MatsBergsten
 31.23 xander3
*Clock*(17)

 8.38 TheDubDubJr
 8.95 Kit Clement
 10.84 MartinN13
 11.01 cuberkid10
 11.92 T1_M0
 12.91 G2013
 13.88 DGCubes
 15.64 asacuber
 19.70 Dream Cubing
 20.30 Mike Hughey
 22.86 ComputerGuy365
 24.47 sigalig
 24.61 Algy Cuber
 29.52 DhruvA
 31.97 Lewis
 39.22 obelisk477
 45.57 CornerCutter
*Pyraminx*(48)

 2.20 Eric Lentzon
 2.70 DGCubes
 3.13 applezfall
 3.77 CubicOreo
 3.81 Competition Cuber
 4.11 CornerCutter
 4.38 thecubingwizard
 4.46 Isaac Lai
 4.49 T1_M0
 4.51 asacuber
 4.52 the super cuber
 4.78 cuberkid10
 4.79 MartinN13
 4.80 TheDubDubJr
 5.03 SolveThatCube
 5.85 DhruvA
 6.09 turtwig
 6.39 G2013
 6.67 Dale Nash
 6.96 GarethBert11
 7.10 Paarth Chhabra
 7.23 YoAkshYo
 7.31 Algy Cuber
 7.33 speedcuber71
 7.52 Jbacboy
 7.67 Dream Cubing
 8.10 Lewis
 8.96 Moonwink Cuber
 8.99 epride17
 9.03 obelisk477
 9.41 Aerospry
 9.43 Sue Doenim
 9.46 typeman5
 9.66 Kit Clement
 9.67 whatshisbucket
 9.70 Duncan Bannon
 9.70 teboecubes
 11.13 Ordway Persyn
 12.38 Bubbagrub
 12.43 feliks winnner
 12.49 Thrasher989
 12.76 Undefined7
 13.06 a3533
 14.55 Jacck
 15.73 Mike Hughey
 16.41 Moreno van Rooijen
 16.56 WillyTheWizard
 18.49 CubingRF
*Megaminx*(27)

 46.57 Eric Lentzon
 53.89 Isaac Lai
 1:01.67 thecubingwizard
 1:04.67 cuberkid10
 1:13.30 Dream Cubing
 1:16.32 TheDubDubJr
 1:17.93 DhruvA
 1:21.21 Killernerd24
 1:34.25 the super cuber
 1:38.27 CubicOreo
 1:41.49 G2013
 1:53.14 Kit Clement
 1:55.48 xyzzy
 1:56.44 applezfall
 2:01.06 obelisk477
 2:05.93 Lewis
 2:06.35 Keroma12
 2:12.56 Bogdan
 2:36.11 T1_M0
 2:50.54 Sue Doenim
 3:16.64 CornerCutter
 3:24.27 Mike Hughey
 3:27.36 Jacck
 3:45.24 JoshuaStacker
 4:10.31 theos
 4:49.11 J2
 DNF DGCubes
*Square-1*(36)

 11.81 thecubingwizard
 12.64 Jbacboy
 13.48 Isaac Lai
 13.65 speedcuber71
 13.69 cuberkid10
 16.75 sigalig
 19.66 TheDubDubJr
 20.23 Competition Cuber
 20.32 the super cuber
 20.67 DGCubes
 23.87 CubicOreo
 24.18 Dream Cubing
 25.42 asacuber
 28.61 DhruvA
 29.83 T1_M0
 29.91 applezfall
 32.12 Algy Cuber
 33.03 G2013
 35.13 Kit Clement
 35.87 Keroma12
 35.94 xyzzy
 40.80 Mike Hughey
 42.28 Bogdan
 44.81 Bubbagrub
 45.44 zeragon7
 53.15 teboecubes
 54.00 Sue Doenim
 55.41 Lewis
 57.89 RyuKagamine
 59.63 CornerCutter
 1:01.19 Jamon
 1:03.47 JoshuaStacker
 1:06.43 J2
 1:10.82 Mikael weiss
 1:12.70 Jacck
 1:18.05 feliks winnner
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(28)

26 Kit Clement
28 xyzzy
29 Bogdan
29 CyanSandwich
30 Isaac Lai
31 thecubingwizard
32 DGCubes
32 Jacck
32 Mike Hughey
35 T1_M0
35 theos
35 Paarth Chhabra
36 speedcuber71
37 sigalig
37 Dream Cubing
37 Sue Doenim
38 G2013
39 Algy Cuber
44 epride17
44 the super cuber
45 applezfall
45 DhruvA
49 asacuber
50 Killernerd24
56 Mikael weiss
56 teboecubes
60 CornerCutter
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

786 the super cuber
709 Isaac Lai
702 thecubingwizard
695 DGCubes
676 Dream Cubing
670 DhruvA
633 TheDubDubJr
606 G2013
603 Eric Lentzon
598 cuberkid10
587 Jbacboy
518 asacuber
502 Killernerd24
501 T1_M0
501 sigalig
483 speedcuber71
478 xyzzy
456 Kit Clement
453 Mike Hughey
443 CubicOreo
420 applezfall
412 Competition Cuber
406 obelisk477
393 SolveThatCube
393 Bogdan
338 CornerCutter
324 Ethan Horspool
313 Jacck
301 Algy Cuber
278 turtwig
271 Keroma12
256 Sue Doenim
254 epride17
254 Paarth Chhabra
253 Tyler Fresh
248 Bubbagrub
246 PeterH2N
239 ComputerGuy365
234 typeman5
224 gavinz
223 Metallic Silver
218 YoAkshYo
218 Aerospry
215 teboecubes
214 Lewis
203 MartinN13
202 MatsBergsten
201 GarethBert11
196 JustinTimeCuber
191 TheRubiksCombo
168 Jonsa87
160 Deri Nata Wijaya
159 whatshisbucket
158 stevecho816
156 theos
153 Mikael weiss
149 SirAD
146 YY
135 h2f
134 feliks winnner
131 Alea
131 Ordway Persyn
128 thegreynomad16
118 a3533
116 Thrasher989
106 zeragon7
105 Dale Nash
104 Moonwink Cuber
98 Agguzi
97 CubeStack_Official
97 cubestack_official
92 RyuKagamine
85 Moreno van Rooijen
78 muchacho
76 Harkaran
69 Duncan Bannon
68 GenTheThief
65 AidanNoogie
58 Cubeologist
53 OJ Cubing
52 Russell Bilinski
52 J2
51 Undefined7
51 Mellis Ferton
48 One Wheel
45 greentgoatgal
45 Jamon
40 1davey29
39 WillyTheWizard
38 CubingRF
38 Aaditya Sikder
38 Swedish cuber
36 CyanSandwich
33 kprox1994
32 xander3
30 Sandro Pastor
23 ultimatecube
22 JoshuaStacker
19 PopOneOut
18 Danielle2308
10 Zorrm
9 JamesNadesh
8 Luke Messer
6 Ecuasamurai
5 rz303


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 31, 2017)

Irritated that I just missed the deadline on FMC -- started the attempt earlier today but didn't have time to submit at the time. 



Spoiler: Solution



B L' D R' D' L2 F U' L' F2 L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2

I: F' \\put the pair somewhere nice (1/1)
N: F L F2 L' \\2x2x2 (4/5)
B \\pair (1/6)
R' B' R' B U' \\F2L-2+pair (5/11)
D' R' D \\additional 2x2x1 (3/14)
B U2 B U' B2 \\L3E (5/19)
U' R L' B2 R' L U' \\Done (7/26)

Final: F L F2 L' B R' B' R' B U' D' R' D B U2 B U' B2 U' R L' B2 R' L U' F (26)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 31, 2017)

Woaj 420 and I win 2x2 at 2 comps within 3 days of each other


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 31, 2017)

Did terribly in 3BLD and MBLD, but at least I won FMC! (Feels a bit undeserved with Kit's 26, though.)

By the way, I think this has been brought up before, but do the ranking scores account for ties? Stuff like FMC usually have a lot of tied entries, and sometimes other events have ties too (pretty common now that we have 100+ people competing).


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2017)

My MTS and 3BLD? I posted them here


----------



## applezfall (Oct 31, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> My MTS and 3BLD? I posted them here


You should of posted them on the competition site


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2017)

Okay, lots to respond to here.



Kit Clement said:


> Irritated that I just missed the deadline on FMC -- started the attempt earlier today but didn't have time to submit at the time.


It would be nice if we could come up with a way to allow slightly late submissions on the website; I'll try to come up with some idea for doing that on the redesign I hope to do next year. But for now, posting here should count. I suspect Mats will add your result above a little later when he has the chance.



xyzzy said:


> By the way, I think this has been brought up before, but do the ranking scores account for ties? Stuff like FMC usually have a lot of tied entries, and sometimes other events have ties too (pretty common now that we have 100+ people competing).


Yes, ties are handled (although overall points ties are given separate ranking numbers on the website - just ignore that part). All people with a tied score on an event share the points at that score.



applezfall said:


> You should of posted them on the competition site


When posting here there are sometimes problems with Mats' scraping script. I'm sure he will fix them shortly for Bogdan.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Irritated that I just missed the deadline on FMC -- started the attempt earlier today but didn't have time to submit at the time.


No problem, it is ok to post here . Nice one.
@Bogdan: sorry, I edit the posts from here manually and delete lots of 
redundant stuff and your bld & mts happened to be deleted too.
Now those results are added.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 31, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 43: congrats to the super cuber, Isaac Lai and thecubingwizard
> 
> *2x2x2*(81)
> 
> ...


Soo happy with this week! This is the first week using the competition site and I love it! 338 points is awesome! I will have fun with next week!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2017)

Remains just the cubicle gift card lottery then . 105 competitors, the lottery machine chews and
then spits out wanhandredantoo (eg 102 )

So high a winning number have we not had before. And competitor in place 102
is *James Nadesh*, congratulations!!


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, it is ok to post here . Nice one.
> @Bogdan: sorry, I edit the posts from here manually and delete lots of
> redundant stuff and your bld & mts happened to be deleted too.
> Now those results are added.


Thank you, Mats


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 31, 2017)

applezfall said:


> You should of posted them on the competition site


I know, but it was too late ... it was past 12am GMT (officially)


----------



## applezfall (Oct 31, 2017)

Bogdan said:


> I know, but it was too late ... it was past 12am GMT (officially)


Oh ok


----------

